# just saved another Nuke outage



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

As many of you know, I am the turd whisperer. I never really rodded until I started my own shop. Anyway, I get called out to a nuke on Friday, and brought the Ridgid K-500 and the See-Snake. I tried to rod thru a c/o in the plumbing wall, but a cross was used, so we kept jumping it. We could see a c/o was installed on the stack, but unfortunately, you couldn't get in the plumbing chase to get to it. We found a different c/o that the house guys tried, but broke off the cutter on their drum machine. we sent the camera down and saw a rag or something at 18', got past it and saw the line was about 1/2 full or piss crystals, AKA uratic acid. We were able to bring back the jockey shorts, and the house guys cutter. Then we went out about 115' with an arrowhead cutter. Problem solved. That's 2 nuke outages in about a month that I have been brought in on because of my expertise. It feels pretty good to become known as a go-to guy.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

:thumbup: GOOD JOB JJBEX!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

sounds like a lovely day. go jjbex.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The best part was 16 hours OT on Friday night and Saturday.:thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

jjbex said:


> The best part was 16 hours OT on Friday night and Saturday.:thumbsup:


*Cha Ching $$$$$$$$*


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah,
I think my OT is 67.50 an hour.


----------

